# This actually exists = I am so happy. =)



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, fellow martial artists!

I'm currently a college professor just getting a martial arts program started at my University.  It's really a boon, having it there rather than it being my own - no worries about gathering/losing tuition, because the University already has their moolah!  I can be as strict as I like in my testing without worry of "losing customers" - which is just how I like it.  I started taking Tang Soo Do in the 1980s at a Chuck Norris studio and have some pretty old-fashioned views on martial arts which I (happily) see echoed by a number of people on this forum.  

I literally had no idea that a place like this existed.  I always want to ask questions/share thoughts/rant about something to other like-minded martial artists but the _downside_ of having the studio at my University is that I have no community to talk to: I'm still building it.  Although I tend to have no difficulty expressing my opinions to my students in most cases, there are definitely things that I don't like to say to my newbie white belts... I don't want to bias their clean minds, crush their idealistic beliefs about the martial arts, or steal their opportunity to learn some of these things for themselves.  Hence, I am incredibly grateful that you guys are here. =)


Hit me up if you have any thoughts/questions about TSD or teaching martial arts (although I'm primarly an academic professor at this University and my role as director of the martial arts program is quite new, I've been instructing or assistant instructing Tang Soo Do classes for over 20 years).  And certainly be expecting thoughts/questions about the same from me!

Nice to meet you!

FKJP


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## K-man (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard indeed, *FJP* :bows:.  I think you will find that MT has a huge treasure trove of discourse, both recent and 'ancient' {in internet terms :lol:} and it's rare that you will find a topic that you want to talk about that doesn't garner someone with a counterpoint for a lively chat .


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, good sir!


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome.  I'm pleased to see more TSD activity on the forum.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to mt fkjp. Your perception of this site is correct with a great bunch of participants on board. Enjoy......


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to MT!  Great to have another TSD guy on here!


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome!  I've been on MT for almost ten years and I have formed a lot of friendships and working relationships that have grown my practice.  I practice TSD as well, so I'm sure we'll have chances to discuss our common passion.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to MT! Congrats on your martial arts program at the University. When I first started in M.A. (MDK TSD), I appreciated a tough testing for rank; it made me feel like I really earned something. There was a written test, a physical fitness test (timed 2 mile run, push-ups, sit-ups), sparring, board breaking, and also forms, step-sparring, and answering questions in front of a panel of Black belts. My instructor believed in focusing on core strength, endurance, and learning proper technique before speed; in that technique plus speed would equal strength.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome FKJP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian King (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Looking forward to reading your posts.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk. It's exciting to see how many TSD artists we are acquiring.  What do you teach at the university?  Remember; while we are truly here, here is still just a vast morass of electrons and other subatomic particles.  Best not to take any of us too seriously.:uhyeah:


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to MT! It would be awesome to teach my martial art (kenpo) at the local colleges! 
How did you begin the conversation with the college to begin the classes? 

Chris


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Too late, I fear.  FKJP has left the building.  I offended him.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...building-Is-it-possible?p=1562474#post1562474


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 27, 2013)

Talk about ego though.


----------

